# 2020 waiting thread.Baby video!!!!❤️❤️❤️



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well I officially have a herd name lol!! Anyway we are about a month out from our first due date I'm so excited about kidding season this year with the new buck! Not that every kidding season isnt the best I just did some different stuff this year. Everyone is bred to my new nigerian buck Hunter!







View attachment 169425

First up is opal, she was hand bred and confirmed pregnant with a single by ultrasound and due February 22. This girl has some awesome bloodlines and could t be more excited to see what these two give me!!! Secretly I hoping she's hiding twins in there lol before pics and then yesterday
View attachment 169427
View attachment 169429
View attachment 169431
View attachment 169433
View attachment 169435


Ok, I have more to post about but need to take new pics this morning lol come back later


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

How exciting! Is she a FF?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> How exciting! Is she a FF?


Yes she is a ff


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great: (woot)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She has a bit of white crusties around her girly parts but I figure that’s fairly normal at this stage


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhhh what cuties. I remember your post when you got Hunter! So cool. Cant wait to see the kidds!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhhhh what cuties. I remember your post when you got Hunter! So cool. Cant wait to see the kidds!


Me either!!! He's such a good boy!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

This girl is acting nuts the last couple of days.... stomping,hopping,kicking, screaming and biting herself. She’s also keeping away from the herd??? I know when I bred her so there shouldn’t be any possibility she is that close to labor but are these normal behaviors or could something else be going on??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a vet right away, that sounds really bizarre.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s very weird! She just seems very agitated! She’s eating, drinking like normal though.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I do t know now she's acting completely normal  maybe she's just annoyed with the kid inside her lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be best to have a vet look at her, to be safe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is your doe today? Any more changes? Is she in labor?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Not in labor I think the problem might have been lice..... I didn’t see any but noticed some of my other girls starting to itch. I guess it’s that time of year out here so treated everyone last night. also gave them all a copper bolus, and some nutridrench for a pick me up. They have a good goat loose mineral out all of the time but are needing more I believe. We moved to a new location about 5 months ago with different well water so I’m thinking that might have been the change.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

When should the ivermectin start giving them some relief???


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Cute little udder starting!!! I'm so excited only a month to go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of ivermectin was given and for what?

Seeing that udder filling is exciting for sure.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> What kind of ivermectin was given and for what?
> 
> Seeing that udder filling is exciting for sure.


I gave them ivermectin injectable but orally. I believe that they had lice I noticed my one pregnant doe itching like crazy and being generally irritated. I thought it was something going on just with her but then started noticing the other girls itching pretty bad. It's that time of year out here I guess..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Giving it orally does not take care of all the lice, maybe just a small amount, if any. It should be injected for that. 

Or get Ivomec Pour-On (generic) for Cattle, it is blue liquid works great for both lice and mites. 1 cc per 22 lbs along the top line.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Giving it orally does not take care of all the lice, maybe just a small amount, if any. It should be injected for that.
> 
> Or get Ivomec Pour-On (generic) for Cattle, it is blue liquid works great for both lice and mites. 1 cc per 22 lbs along the top line.


Thank you. I will do that right away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Happy to report that all of the girls are way less itchy now back to focusing on kidding pens!! Woohoo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome to hear.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, an update on my doe lol she’s definitely getting towards the end... she eats and then finds a spot away from everyone to be alone. I think she enjoys the peace and quiet lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I guess I should add another girl on here too! So, this is Flora. She is also a FF and her mom is a fantastic milker!! Her mom is probably my most favorite doe because of her personality! Flora was confirmed pregnant by ultrasound and due March 7!! Her mom daisy is due March 4th but I’m not 100% convinced she’s pregnant just yet.... she is I believe 8 years old this year and bred to my nigi buck. (That was interesting) for some reason I only have udder shots of daisy this year lol I’ll have to take one in the morning but here is one of flora


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok. Shes a cutey! Love that look!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, opal is consistently having the thin whiteish mucus now we are about 2 1/2 weeks away. We just got the kidding pens completed today before the 12” + snow coming tomorrow!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

This is pure joy between friends. Mira was itching her head and opal very much enjoyed the neck rub lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks!! I think we are right on schedule for our anticipated due date of the 22nd. Super small amounts of thin mucus, udder coming in, and she has chilled out quite a bit.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless her heart..her udder is really getting ready! It is looking ready for kidds! Happy kidding!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Total unexpected snow after a day in the 70’s!! That’s Colorado for you I guess. The newly built kidding pens were nice and toasty warm without any snow anywhere


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> This is pure joy between friends. Mira was itching her head and opal very much enjoyed the neck rub lol
> View attachment 171135


Our calves groom each other lots. It is so funny to watch!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

We have goats due around the same time :coolmoves: so I'm extra excited to follow you. That way while I'm overly watching my goats to kid and growing super anxious I can also watch yours and maybe she will kid first and hold me over with baby cuteness. 


daisysmaid said:


> Thanks!! I think we are right on schedule for our anticipated due date of the 22nd. Super small amounts of thin mucus, udder coming in, and she has chilled out quite a bit.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> We have goats due around the same time :coolmoves: so I'm extra excited to follow you. That way while I'm overly watching my goats to kid and growing super anxious I can also watch yours and maybe she will kid first and hold me over with baby cuteness.


Oh fun!!! I'll go and follow you as well!! I love watching girls progress together!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, I’ve been reading a bunch of waiting threads on here the last few weeks and now I’m getting a little concerned about my nigi doe opal. As you all know she’s about 2 1/2 weeks away from her due date so slowing down. What has me concerned is the last two days she will eat her grain munch on hay for maybe 5 minutes then off to lay in the polydome.... normally she will sit and eat longer then I’m outside with them. Does this sound about normal late gestation or concerning? I’ve been through years of kiddings but have never had a doe lose her appetite like this. Thanks in advance all input and advice appreciated.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> So, I've been reading a bunch of waiting threads on here the last few weeks and now I'm getting a little concerned about my nigi doe opal. As you all know she's about 2 1/2 weeks away from her due date so slowing down. What has me concerned is the last two days she will eat her grain munch on hay for maybe 5 minutes then off to lay in the polydome.... normally she will sit and eat longer then I'm outside with them. Does this sound about normal late gestation or concerning? I've been through years of kiddings but have never had a doe lose her appetite like this. Thanks in advance all input and advice appreciated.


Check her ketones


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Check her ketones


I will check those in about 2 hours and update. Thank you for a starting point


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm waiting very patiently in 12 degree weather for her to pee lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Test said negative....so I’ll just keep testing daily to see if anything changes I guess. She did get a chance to check out her labor and delivery room!!! I believe she approved got my hands on her udder as well and it was a full D cup lol with room to grow


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Could just be the kids are taking up a lot of room and she needs to nibble often rather than eat everything in one fast feeding. Can you leave alfalfa pellets and hay out full time so she can nibble as she's hungry? It might help.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Could just be the kids are taking up a lot of room and she needs to nibble often rather than eat everything in one fast feeding. Can you leave alfalfa pellets and hay out full time so she can nibble as she's hungry? It might help.


Thank you, that helps to ease my mind. I always have alfalfa out free choice for them so she might be snacking throughout the day without me seeing I got this fantastic hay feeder a while back and it's super convenient to put an entire bale in at a time. Saves the constant hay in my clothes thing lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If you're worried you can put out a protein bucket as well but if she has free choice feed it might be overkill. They will take what they need though.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you all so much for your input and help.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, checking her ketones this morning resulted in trace amounts??? Which according to the color chart it is 5 mg/dL. What should my next step be??? Thanks in advance as always


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, your first step should be to begin drenching her with a high calorie & sugary drench twice per day and, if she will tolerate it, stalling her on her own, at least for a few hours a day, to offer a buffet of various foods without competition. If you can get your hands on Dyne (calorie supplement, get the one labled for dogs), I would give that as well as Corn Syrup or Molasses. About 20mL of Karo/Corn Syrup twice per day to start. Buffet: grass hay, alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets, half cup cracked corn or sweet feed, evergreen boughs, one slice bread. You want her to keep eating! Calories are the important part! (but of course, in moderation because we don't want enterotoxemia or scouring) 

It's imperative she stays up & walking & exercising as well, so if the stall is small, you will need to get her out a couple times per day to take a jog around the pasture. 

I'd also recommend Calcium Drench once per day. And buy a few cans of creamed corn in case her appetite decreased further.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> So, checking her ketones this morning resulted in trace amounts??? Which according to the color chart it is 5 mg/dL. What should my next step be??? Thanks in advance as always


https://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok, so we have been doing well here. She is eating a bit better, ketones are the same. But not getting worse. I have been keeping her separate for a few hours a day so she doesn’t have to compete for any feed. I swear these last two weeks are taking FOREVER!!!! I’m really enjoying the one on one time I have with her though. She’s a bit skittish since she’s a fairly new doe to me and so when she’s penned up she has no choice but to let me love on her lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok, so we have been doing well here. She is eating a bit better, ketones are the same. But not getting worse. I have been keeping her separate for a few hours a day so she doesn’t have to compete for any feed. I swear these last two weeks are taking FOREVER!!!! I’m really enjoying the one on one time I have with her though. She’s a bit skittish since she’s a fairly new doe to me and so when she’s penned up she has no choice but to let me love on her lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thought I should post another pic just so the featured photo isn't of my hay feeder lol. Here's opal tonight


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep up the good work! Fingers crossed she stays stable.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Not impressed with the estimated additional 10" of snow coming today lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, poor girl. I can't blame her.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Little mama is looking bigger everyday!! Poor thing has a full on waddle I so wish I could figure out how to attach a video!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Little mama is looking bigger everyday!! Poor thing has a full on waddle I so wish I could figure out how to attach a video!!!
> View attachment 171765


To do a video you need upload it to youtube and then put the link in here. . It should come up here as a small vid.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Poor mama, looks like she’s smuggling quads in there! Good luck with the kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

NDinKY said:


> Poor mama, looks like she's smuggling quads in there! Good luck with the kidding.


I'm actually super curious myself.... the 30 second ultrasound showed only a single kid around 45 days pregnant  and thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The pregnancy waddle, to cute.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ughh 11 days until her due date and I’m going absolutely bonkers!!!! Trying to find ways to kill time. I can’t even clean out the barn because it’s so wet and freezing......any suggestions lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


>


Poor girl is as big as a house. If she only has a single in there my mind will be blown lol my Nigerian FF doesn't even look pregnant so I know hers has to be a single.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I know right!!!! I guess we will find out soon enough lol. During my normal morning checks I noticed her ligaments are beginning to soften!!! Kind of like rubber pencils lol. This is the first time in my years of goats I have an exact breeding date so it will be very good timeline for me to compare to next season


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear that. :nod::up:


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

10 more days!!!!!! I’m now regretting leaving my job because I wasn’t home obsessing over my goats.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> 10 more days!!!!!! I'm now regretting leaving my job because I wasn't home obsessing over my goats.


Oh I bet!! lol but watch Opal will go past her due date just to mess with me...


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So the one due on 22nd has some mucus plug coming out. I can still feel her ligs but her tail feels super loose. I’m honestly starting to get a bit worried now. She’s a small girl and it wasn’t plan for her to be bred yet so I’ve been on edge for a while. I’m basically planning for a bad kidding with this one so I was hoping the one possibly due on the 19th would go first but I’m thinking not now.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> So the one due on 22nd has some mucus plug coming out. I can still feel her ligs but her tail feels super loose. I'm honestly starting to get a bit worried now. She's a small girl and it wasn't plan for her to be bred yet so I've been on edge for a while. I'm basically planning for a bad kidding with this one so I was hoping the one possibly due on the 19th would go first but I'm thinking not now.


They can change soooo fast! Last year I had one doe showing mucus plug,udder growth,ligaments softening.... then another showed absolutely nothing to the point I thought she wasn't pregnant then bam the exact same day same time they both went into labor!! They literally took turns pushing kids out. The one who had no signs did everything in a matter of two hours max...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

When do you all feel is the right time to put your doe in the kidding pen before actual labor. I want her to feel comfortable in there. I have been feeding her separately in it daily but more of a full time thing is what I’m wondering. We are still pretty cold out here with blowing snow and temps staying around 10-40 degrees.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> When do you all feel is the right time to put your doe in the kidding pen before actual labor. I want her to feel comfortable in there. I have been feeding her separately in it daily but more of a full time thing is what I'm wondering. We are still pretty cold out here with blowing snow and temps staying around 10-40 degrees.


I'd probably put her in there at nights starting at day 140. That's what I'm going to do at least. I actually thought about putting her in tonight but I don't want to separate her because she's still pretty needy with my lamancha even though my lamancha is the crankiest pregnant goat I have ever had and is incredibly mean to her ‍♀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. :up:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

More mucus plug mucus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm so excited!! I pulled the trigger and got her udder clipped up a bit. Not too short because it's so cold but enough to do the job. Her first time and mine!!! She stood there like an old pro not one single flinch but man I can't get over how nicely that udder is looking!!! What do you all think? For a FF?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting tighter.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Getting tighter.


I'm just thrilled to death if you can't tell! Since these are both new goats to me and neither the buck or doe have produced any offspring I'm super anxious


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lookin' good! Happy Kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how exciting it is, happy kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

7 days and counting!!!! Her ligaments are getting squishy already so I’m pretty certain she will go very close to her 145 due date!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Opals definitely getting ready!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder is getting bigger.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm thinking she has dropped a bit...or am I just seeing things, wishing her into it lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Opal and her buddie are officially in the kidding pen overnight now!!!! We are at day 140.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, look at those cute faces.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Opal and her buddie are officially in the kidding pen overnight now!!!! We are at day 140.
> View attachment 172543


Yay!!! I thought about putting my FF in tonight but I do have two others who may be due in a couple of days so I'm wanting to wait and see how this plays out.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Sooooo, we have soft talking from opal, lots of belly rubbing on the fence, not much of an appetite at all! I would say ligaments are about 50% there and she's doing a lot of standing with her back legs stretched out....thinking maybe tomorrow if her udder and ligaments make any progress.
View attachment 172667
View attachment 172669


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ahh


daisysmaid said:


> Sooooo, we have soft talking from opal, lots of belly rubbing on the fence, not much of an appetite at all! I would say ligaments are about 50% there and she's doing a lot of standing with her back legs stretched out....thinking maybe tomorrow if her udder and ligaments make any progress.


 Ahhh I'm so jealous!!! I can't wait to see some babies.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Go Opal!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Here are the pictures that didn't come through in the last post...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, that udder is tight and ready.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lookin' good 
She's ramping up for her babies!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Final kid count guesses before she has them.... ultrasound said a single  I'm honestly thinking two but hard to go against an ultrasound. Any other guesses????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, really?

I say 2 as well, but they can sure fool us.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Here’s the weather forecast for the week.... I’m putting her in my calendar for Friday because it’s nice an warm


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

My guess is twins. She looks about how my last one who kidded looked. She actually almost didn’t look pregnant at times because she’s so deep. We are suppose to get snow tomorrow it was just 70 degrees two days ago. Would have been the perfect time for them to kid out in the pasture but no.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I left her in the kidding pen today because I let her out and she was having a bit of a hard time walking on the frozen ground so she just went and laid down. Back you go wether you like it or not. It's too cold to mess with the chance of her having kids out there and me missing it. She is very irritated this morning. Constant rubbing on anything and everything she can run her belly on. She's wagging her tail like crazy, I'm thinking just because she's sooo puffy back there. Ligaments and udder feel about the same to me..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Day 142 today? Well 3 days isn't so terrible being cooped up and the kidding jug looks spacious! Best wishes for your gal!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Day 142 today? Well 3 days isn't so terrible being cooped up and the kidding jug looks spacious! Best wishes for your gal!


Thank you!! Yep today is day 142  if she were moving around better I'd leave her out with everyone but I doubt she would do anything but lay down anyway. Plus I'm a little worried about her food intake. So this way she can have it out all day to nibble if she wants.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m putting my girl up tonight too. We are being told it’s just going to be two inches of snow tomorrow but with the way the NAM is looking and this wind we are looking at a bad storm. Also she’s being majorly bullied and is actually wanting my attention when she’s been scared of me for so long so I’m going to put her in and spend some one on one time with her and let her have all the hay and chaffhaye she wants lol. She doesn’t a very big udder though. its fuller then it was but not I’m about to kid full and I was hoping she would go earlier because singles tend to be big.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

No real updates here just softer ligaments lol and super duper cold


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I understand the last few days are awful! Its soo irritating..want the babies..NOW! (headsmash) It sounds as though you are a great caring goat mom! You will be rewarded soon! :goatkiss: Shes a pretty doe, and her udder is getting there! And the doe code, ,calls for driving us crazy! So hang in there! Cant wait to see your pics of the cute little kidds!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I understand the last few days are awful! Its soo irritating..want the babies..NOW! (headsmash) It sounds as though you are a great caring goat mom! You will be rewarded soon! :goatkiss: Shes a pretty doe, and her udder is getting there! And the doe code, ,calls for driving us crazy! So hang in there! Cant wait to see your pics of the cute little kidds!


Thank you!!! I'm trying and learning everyday


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well more progress this morning!!! Her udder is filling, slowly but it seems to be making progress. Ligaments are barely hanging on. Mucus has changed from a thick milky color and small amounts to a thinner, clear, and dripping  I think she might actually give me my Friday (warmest temps) delivery!! Woohoo
View attachment 172981
View attachment 172983
View attachment 172985


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice. I’m convinced we will be late lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is sooo close. Look how tight that udder is.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok, serious update lol  fore udder is visible from the side!!!! Total change from this morning. Still dripping clear mucus. I want to say her hind end has changed its slope or shape too but I'm not 100% sure on that. I think she's actually going to kid on the warmest day of the week!!!! Tomorrow. Ligaments are about a thumb knuckle deep haha


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Her legs look super straight too! I will be stalking this thread tomorrow!!! I can’t wait to see babies!!!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, she does look super close. Just needs to drop and arc her back and kids will be shooting out of there. Really hope she goes on the warm day for ya


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, I'd say by tomorrow!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking Good & Ready! Best of luck to you! Praying for easy delivery& healthy kidds!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh so close! Happy Kidding


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Definitely looks closer! Can't wait to see what she has hiding in there!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

How is she today?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well I'm not 100% sure either way. She's definitely irritated... no major changes I can see except she does get a little spacey every now and then and kind of arches her tail down... she's laying down now which I never see her do when I'm right next to her!!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I really hope she kids for you today. They tend to like to pick crappy weather though. We are still having more of the darker discharge color over here so I’m hoping that means tomorrow but who knows. She’s really on my bad side right now lol I just want to put her in a warm cozy quiet place where I can watch her from a camera but noooo she will not have it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on girl.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I went inside for a few hours to see what she would do, this was her favorite position before I left her lol....


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, little drips of clear mucus then this in the pictures, followed by a back leg being kicked out....


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Anything. Anxiously stalking your thread lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Not really, I think she might be in the very very early stages. Udder growing even more and ligaments almost non existent... she can still jump up on the milk stand














View attachment 173223


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok, Here is that picture lol.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a birthday party to go to tomorrow at 11 soooo she needs to get with it or stall out


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oooh, she looks really close!

Uh oh! Well, now we know her plans. I can't wait to see her kids tomorrow after you get back from that birthday party!

I hope she holds out for you or goes tomorrow morning before you have to leave(pray)


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

She’s sooooo cute!!! Mine is finally in the dang building lol but she’s still very nimble and I’m certain will be late now. So I’ll get my fix from your soon to be babies.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Watching a live stream of the YouTuber weed em a reaps pig in labor now. That is how crazy I currently am


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Watching a live stream of the YouTuber weed em a reaps pig in labor now. That is how crazy I currently am


Oh man you're too funny!!!! I'm sitting here trying to not freak out about missing labor signs while I'm trying to give her space


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Oooh, she looks really close!
> 
> Uh oh! Well, now we know her plans. I can't wait to see her kids tomorrow after you get back from that birthday party!
> 
> I hope she holds out for you or goes tomorrow morning before you have to leave(pray)


Me too!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, no kids tonight.... I be ligament was completely gone when I did my last check about 15 mins ago. No other real progress so we shall see what happens in the morning. What are the odds she actually goes on her due date????


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> She's sooooo cute!!! Mine is finally in the dang building lol but she's still very nimble and I'm certain will be late now. So I'll get my fix from your soon to be babies.


I just realized I rarely post pics of their faces lol!! Thank you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hang in there! Its getting closer!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Well, no kids tonight.... I be ligament was completely gone when I did my last check about 15 mins ago. No other real progress so we shall see what happens in the morning. What are the odds she actually goes on her due date????


If her ligaments are gone she will go today I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> If her ligaments are gone she will go today I'm so excited!!!!


Last night when I was done with checking only one side of ligaments was gone..... I'm trying very hard not to go out before the sun comes up this morning which is in about 30 minutes


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, first impressions are not this morning.... sinking more by her tail head..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well shes standing post legged, her udder is pretty full. Looks like a little swelling in the vulva, and a few drips. I would guess by this evening. Her hips are showing more , and those sides are going in. So possible this afternoon / evening...what do you think?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She's getting ready!!! I think lol


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Woo! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Omg yay!!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and post pics! We are all rooting for you! Good luck


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, back from the party and she’s doing nothing yet. Maybe just uncomfortable??? Good amount of white mucus but no streaming. Ligaments feel “gone” to me..... she’s up munching on some grain


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope I can still barely feel her left ligament. Her teats are filling. I really hope she doesn’t drag this out another day....goodness girl


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is she a Drama Mama?(rofl) Shes doing a great DOE CODE!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey, she waited! She can't possibly hold out much longer!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Right!!!!!?!?? Absolutely doe code. She’s wagging her tail and entire hind end is jiggling like jello lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Right!!!!!?!?? Absolutely doe code. She's wagging her tail and entire hind end is jiggling like jello lol


You will have kids tonight


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> You will have kids tonight


This must be the positive affirmation I repeat for opal over and over again right?!?! Lol it's snowing tomorrow....


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree, not much longer. For sure by tonight


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Omg she’s really making a show of this lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Omg she's really making a show of this lol


I think she enjoys all the attention for sure!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

The great thing about opal is I have a one and only breeding date. So, she can’t keep them/it much longer... what’s the longest you guys have had with them going over their due dates??


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

10 days over! Chevy!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> 10 days over! Chevy!


Noooooo, I can't lol. I have a surgical procedure on Tuesday and a wedding on the 1st... the way she was progressing today I say tomorrow. She's trying to kill me.She made a lot of strides in her ligaments and udder development. Only way I noticed was the left side of her udder was larger then the right.... I don't know how you're not completely bonkers at this point with Chevy!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I am bonkers..she was driving me crazy. She delivered twins today. I took her to the vet last Sat. He told me Sat. ( today) would be the last day..before he would do anything. I guess she believed him. Lol So hang in their. Her pictures look like she will go tonight or very very soon. I will be suprised if she doesnt have kidds by Monday


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, it's dark outside and I'm super anxious. I'm heading out at sun up in about an hour. There will either be kids on the ground or more progress!! I had goat dreams last night so that has to mean something right?!??!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ligaments are “gone” not streaming yet... kids look to have dropped.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I've been checking in regularly, come on Opal! Excited to see what she has :clapping:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I feel very confident that today is the day!!! She's super vocal which is not her at all, udder is full, ligaments gone, pacing non stop!! Dropped as much as she can I think..


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

And it’s officially snowing...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yay!!!! I can’t wait to see your baby. My nigerian has goo but not like that and still has her ligaments so ‍♀ However my lamancha is in labor 100%


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Finally! Here she goes!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Yay!!!! I can't wait to see your baby. My nigerian has goo but not like that and still has her ligaments so ‍♀ However my lamancha is in labor 100%


Woohoo!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo!:clapping: Come on, lets see some kiddos! Good luck. Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

No progress yet....I swear this girl


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok, I think we are making progress


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I closed us in the stall because it's so cold. It's a little dark in here.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Udder is growing by the minute!! Also, I could be wrong but I think she's having contractions about every 4 minutes or so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllll???? You stopped??? :ahh:
You dropped me while building up the SUSPENCE!!!!mg:
Be sure and let us know when you have time! GOOD LUCK! EASY KIDDING!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, I’m a little concerned she’s been contracting every two minutes or so but no progress on fluids


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Well, I'm a little concerned she's been contracting every two minutes or so but no progress on fluids


Has she pushed any? I think the concern is usually once they start pushing but I'm not sure.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Her vulva looks sucked in...in my experience a sucked in vulva usually indicates baby isn't positioned correctly and mom won't push until it is. I've seen this happen several times and always noticed this. I could be wrong? Maybe coincidence, but I've seen it this way every time with malpositioned kids.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hope everything is okay and that she started pushing. They can sometimes be contracting for a little while before they actually push. However, if you really think something is wrong I'd go in and check. Better to be safe than sorry and it's always best to catch serious dystocia sooner rather than later.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

No active pushing that I’ve seen yet. Just really painful contractions.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Has your doe delivered yet?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I was gone literally 15 mins getting food and I got back there they were!!!! Two does!!!! Will post better pics soon!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohooo!(dance) Congrats.

That's the doe code for ya! I once left a doe for not even 10 minutes. She still had ligs a bit and wasn't pushing at all. Welp, cam back 10 mins later to find trips. The darn girls can be so quick! 

Can't wait to see some more pics. They look very cute:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good. I was beginning to worry ! :great: But not Now!(woot)
2 beautiful does! Yay! Be sure & post pics on the 2020 Kidding Tally! And add to the does #s! :wow:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m so very blessed and happy!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh what pretty little faces! So precious! Mom doing well? My girls love warm molasses water after delivery
It gives them a little boost.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh what pretty little faces! So precious! Mom doing well? My girls love warm molasses water after delivery
> It gives them a little boost.


Oh yes!!! Mom is doing fantastic! Could not ask for a better first time mom/delivery!! She loves her molasses water too. I like to mix a little nutri drench in with the molasses warm water too. Cords were dipped, both girls up and nursing without any assistance from me. Both went to the bathroom.Mom dropped and ate her afterbirth within 30 mins of the last kid being born. I mean aside from the weird standing labor thing it was perfect!!! Start to finish.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They’re so cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So adorable!!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> I was gone literally 15 mins getting food and I got back there they were!!!! Two does!!!! Will post better pics soon!!
> View attachment 173517


Omg how cute and twin does makes all that crazy worth it!! Heck yeah!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Well worth the wait. Congratulations on cute little ones!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my they're SOOOOO cute! Congratulations. You scored with two doelings


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my they're SOOOOO cute! Congratulations. You scored with two doelings


Totally scored on the girls!!! They are super happy and healthy!! Mom is doing FANTASTIC!! Full bellies and clean butts


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Bouncing babies!!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

They are adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Daaaaawwwww look at them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Woooo-hooooo they are havin fun. So full of life & energy! Love it!:inlove:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my! They are too cute! Bounce, bounce, bounce! Nothing like a baby goat to put a smile on your face!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Adorable!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SO CUTE:inlove::inlove::inlove::coolmovesdance)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh I have names too!! Mom is opal so it only seemed fitting to name them Onyx and Amber


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute! Congrats on two doelings!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet!
I love their names


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Soooooo had to share these cute pics of onyx and amber.... they are such lovable little ones!! Amber decided to ride around on my shoulders while I fed because the snow was too deep lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

OMW. They are soooo adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

